# New technologies are entering the watch industry



## Ernie Romers

And we like what we see from brands like Sony, Agent, Pebble, Cookoo, Hyetis and many more. Therefore we created this new forum.

We wonder how many of our members already own and wear a smart watch? Care to share it with us?


----------



## cavalry_scout

I'm still on the fence about them.


----------



## omegaman600

I´m sure many of you will have the same thoughts as I have:

A smart watch is a purely electronic device. I think it´s not got any soul. The people who buy them have no idea of a fine watch, still less a fine movement. They buy these watches because they´re en vogue. "They´re cool", as they´d say.
Watches used to be all mechanical. Then came the quartz watches. But most of these still have many moving parts.

If your smart watch goes wrong you won´t be able to give it to your jeweller to lubricate it and replace the worn out parts. You need to buy a new one. There is no close relationship between you and the watch. You have to wind your watch every few days to keep it running. The smart thingy is just plugged into a socket and fed up with electricity. I hate electricity. It´s so inhuman and abstract.

The fact that these watches are in the coming makes me very sad. Surely fellow students of me will buy these things instead of a "conventional" watch. This means that in the future there will be the people who don´t wear a watch at all, the people who have a smart watch (the stress lies on one smart watch and nothing else) and then there´d be people like us. People who worship this relic of the 20th century when watches were still things to be proud of.

Tag Heuer has recently introduced an Aquaracer 72 smartwatch. Will there soon be an iRolex and an Omega SeamasterConnect ? I don´t know. But I won´t eliminate it. 

The only thing I do know for sure is that I´ll never own one of these soulless electronic widgets.

And I´m pretty sure that in about ten years time we´ll be looking back at this time calling it the "smart crisis".


----------



## cristitegzes

You know people who say: "Why pay such a big amount on a watch, when you have a cellphone that tells you the time?" Those are 90% of the people who would buy a smart watch. Just my opinion.


----------



## rationaltime

omegaman600 said:


> I´m sure many of you will have the same thoughts as I have:
> 
> A smart watch is a purely electronic device. I think it´s not got any soul. The people who buy them have no idea of a fine watch, still less a fine movement. They buy these watches because they´re en vogue. "They´re cool", as they´d say.
> Watches used to be all mechanical. Then came the quartz watches. But most of these still have many moving parts.
> 
> If your smart watch goes wrong you won´t be able to give it to your jeweller to lubricate it and replace the worn out parts. You need to buy a new one. There is no close relationship between you and the watch. You have to wind your watch every few days to keep it running. The smart thingy is just plugged into a socket and fed up with electricity. I hate electricity. It´s so inhuman and abstract.
> 
> The fact that these watches are in the coming makes me very sad. Surely fellow students of me will buy these things instead of a "conventional" watch. This means that in the future there will be the people who don´t wear a watch at all, the people who have a smart watch (the stress lies on one smart watch and nothing else) and then there´d be people like us. People who worship this relic of the 20th century when watches were still things to be proud of.
> 
> Tag Heuer has recently introduced an Aquaracer 72 smartwatch. Will there soon be an iRolex and an Omega SeamasterConnect ? I don´t know. But I won´t eliminate it.
> 
> The only thing I do know for sure is that I´ll never own one of these soulless electronic widgets.
> 
> And I´m pretty sure that in about ten years time we´ll be looking back at this time calling it the "smart crisis".


Thank you for sharing.

Perhaps this new forum for those who want to see the latest developments
in wearable communications. They like to see progress. It seems unlikely 
they will visit the Omega forum to be critical of your interests.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Robotaz

I don't have one yet, but I will. 

I don't see these watches replacing watches of owners from these forums. I see these watches augmenting the owners' collections and capabilities. It's a no-brainer to accept them as legitimate watches and prepare a place for discussion. 

Hopefully I'll learn enough in here to make an educated decision and pick one up.

Thanks Ernie.


----------



## Robotaz

cristitegzes said:


> You know people who say: "Why pay such a big amount on a watch, when you have a cellphone that tells you the time?" Those are 90% of the people who would buy a smart watch. Just my opinion.


Well, obviously.

As far as this forum is concerned, I don't really see industry marketing as a factor. I'm not in that 90%, but it doesn't mean I'll shun the technology and stubbornly ignore it because it wasn't marketed directly at me.

I have no doubt that I will find instances where I want to wear a smart watch if I understand all of its capabilities. It will in a way replace a beloved watch temporarily, but I can see them being very useful on an as-needed basis for certain applications.

I'm keeping an open mind and hoping that we learn a lot by sharing thoughts right here.


----------



## lvt

But why a smart watch?


----------



## ENRGZR

omegaman600 said:


> I´m sure many of you will have the same thoughts as I have:
> 
> A smart watch is a purely electronic device. I think it´s not got any soul. The people who buy them have no idea of a fine watch, still less a fine movement. They buy these watches because they´re en vogue. "They´re cool", as they´d say.
> Watches used to be all mechanical. Then came the quartz watches. But most of these still have many moving parts.
> 
> If your smart watch goes wrong you won´t be able to give it to your jeweller to lubricate it and replace the worn out parts. You need to buy a new one. There is no close relationship between you and the watch. You have to wind your watch every few days to keep it running. The smart thingy is just plugged into a socket and fed up with electricity. I hate electricity. It´s so inhuman and abstract.
> 
> The fact that these watches are in the coming makes me very sad. Surely fellow students of me will buy these things instead of a "conventional" watch. This means that in the future there will be the people who don´t wear a watch at all, the people who have a smart watch (the stress lies on one smart watch and nothing else) and then there´d be people like us. People who worship this relic of the 20th century when watches were still things to be proud of.
> 
> Tag Heuer has recently introduced an Aquaracer 72 smartwatch. Will there soon be an iRolex and an Omega SeamasterConnect ? I don´t know. But I won´t eliminate it.
> 
> The only thing I do know for sure is that I´ll never own one of these soulless electronic widgets.
> 
> And I´m pretty sure that in about ten years time we´ll be looking back at this time calling it the "smart crisis".


I have a problem with your logic. I understand where you are coming from, but you a just a bit too closed minded. Based off of rant, it seems safe to assume that you still own a rotary phone, have no cell phone(maybe a Motorola brick), own a VCR, and drive a Model T(which would be very impressive). The point is, technologies change. Just because a "smart watch" is not for you, doesn't mean that it is soulless, or that a person that would own one is any less into "fine watches" than you are.

In fact, I technically own a smart watch. I say that because it is more a mobile device that tells time. It is a Motorla MOTOACTV. I bought it a few years back while deployed to be used as a fitness tracker. WiFi, GPS, Bluetooth, and 16gb of storage. Another cool feature was that it could be worn on the wrist and had watch faces. I only bring this up because this "watch" is what led me to these forums. Since then, my passion for watches has been fueled by this community and forum. So has my collection.

I guess my point is, don't down something that may lead to someone discovering what else is out there. When we as a community do that, we as a community fail.


----------



## jsj11

I have bought into the Hyetis Crossbow as not only is it a smart watch it is a proper automatic watch also, which gives it some of the soul that an earlier poster said they lacked. that was what drew me to it as well as the rather funky looking design. I think that smart watches will catch on like wildfire as soon as they become useful and a must have gadget, which they dont seem to be at the moment.


----------



## tmr5555

cavalry_scout said:


> I'm still on the fence about them.


+1


----------



## john111

still very skeptical about smart watches I 'd rather stick to just smart phones I like my authentic classy looking German or swiss watches.


----------



## ero1991

I personally don't like many smart watches either, it reminds me too much of those tacky ipod nano wrist straps. I actually don't consider a lot of these products to be watches at all but more of a mobile phone accessory, much like bluetooth headsets. However, being a big Casio G-shock fan (admittedly largely due to my limited funds as a student, although I do own a Tissot LeLocle to satisfy my Swiss watch craving without having to sell off my car), I've gone ahead and purchased a bluetooth G-shock watch and I am in love with it! I know it's not as "smart" as the average smart watch, but it serves the minimum functions of message and incoming call notification as well as enable me to skip songs that I'm playing on my phone. What I love about it is the fact that it keeps its functionality as a wristwatch front and foremost, and the mobile link second and so I'm not afraid to call it a proper watch. I understand that a Swiss watch company known for quality movements producing these kinds of products is a little strange (and probably overpriced as the functions dictate that the watch will have a digital heart), I would be happy to see the less prestigious brands such as Casio branch into this new category as these brands tend to rely on new technologies to set them apart. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## akcapwatch

omegaman600 said:


> I hate electricity. It´s so inhuman and abstract.


This has got to be one of the funniest comments I've read on WUS... laughed out loud.


----------



## howards4th

When you think about it not that long ago the first computer filled an entire room and now we can wear them on our wrists! Computers are amazing things, we live in a time where high tech gadgetry is everywhere.
I’m always fascinated to see what’s next in the world of computers and gadgets. 
NOW, with that said, will I give up my vintage wind up watches for one of these smart watches ? Oh heck no!!!! It cool and all but it’s not my thing. It's all in what you like. Different strokes.

Let’s not close the door on technology it’s a good thing, it’s what mankind has been doing since the dawn of time; thinking, creating, trying new things, making things better. That’s how the first wrist watch came about; someone thought of a different way to wear a watch and I’m sure there were doubters. 
But no doubt about it as computers get smaller and faster vintage time keepers will always be .:-!


----------



## TimSH

I really wish the Citizen Eco-Drive Proximity got better reviews... and the app for it was better. Lack of ability to notify for Exchange e-mail is the one thing that stops me from getting one right now... well, that and the fact that I have 7 "good" watches (5 Citizens, a SWC USMC commemorative, and a Longines)... I'm not going to change my habits one day a week (or less) just to have a smart watch, and I will NOT take the other watches I love out of rotation.


----------



## coastaltrav

TimSH said:


> I really wish the Citizen Eco-Drive Proximity got better reviews... and the app for it was better. Lack of ability to notify for Exchange e-mail is the one thing that stops me from getting one right now... well, that and the fact that I have 7 "good" watches (5 Citizens, a SWC USMC commemorative, and a Longines)... I'm not going to change my habits one day a week (or less) just to have a smart watch, and I will NOT take the other watches I love out of rotation.


+1

I almost grabbed one of these around the holidays, but the reviews were pretty awful and it also seemed Citizen has abandoned the model. As an iOS user (and an Apple shareholder) I think it's pretty genius that Apple has been sitting back watching all of the flops in this niche, just waiting for the right moment to pounce. They won't end up being trailblazers in this category, but they'll definitely be evolutionary if/when the iWatch is released.


----------



## Guest

Fortunately GARMIN offered me a smartwatch for free in the day they released a (beta) firmware upgrade for my Fenix GPS watch. Now I am able to receive notifications from my iOS device and I now use my Fenix all day long, instead of only when going outdoors for sports. Just got a lot easier for me to stand by until the iWatch is released ;-)


----------



## BreitlingDXB

I agree 100% with you. Smart watches may be technological and fancy, but like you said, they have no soul and like Cristitegzes mentioned the kind of people who will be buying a smart watch are the same kind of people who don't wear a watch in the first place and just use their phone. Then there is also the horrible image of someone wearing a nice suit with a smart watch on their wrist, Ugh.


----------



## rationaltime

BreitlingDXB said:


> I agree 100% with you. Smart watches may be technological and fancy, but like you said, they have no soul and like Cristitegzes mentioned the kind of people who will be buying a smart watch are the same kind of people who don't wear a watch in the first place and just use their phone. Then there is also the horrible image of someone wearing a nice suit with a smart watch on their wrist, Ugh.


Style is a matter of what you are accustomed seeing, and styles change.
When you see a woman with a nice dress and a smart watch on her wrist
your attitude may change.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BreitlingDXB

rationaltime said:


> Style is a matter of what you are accustomed seeing, and styles change.
> When you see a woman with a nice dress and a smart watch on her wrist
> your attitude may change.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Well if there is a woman in a good dress in front of me then I'll have things other than the watch to think about  What I mean though is that there are already people who mistake divers and other sporty watches as dress watches and thus they proceed to wear them with a suit. So when these smart watches become more popular won't we start seeing people wearing those to their suit? Then again, that's just me being a bit of a snob I suppose.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

BreitlingDXB said:


> Well if there is a woman in a good dress in front of me then I'll have things other than the watch to think about  What I mean though is that there are already people who mistake divers and other sporty watches as dress watches and thus they proceed to wear them with a suit. So when these smart watches become more popular won't we start seeing people wearing those to their suit? Then again, that's just me being a bit of a snob I suppose.


As one interested in watches eventually your attention will
shift to the wrist.

Do I have it right that on a man wearing a suit the cuffs
should hide the wrist watch?

I am not the arbiter of style, and I guess you aren't either.
Not that it matters. For people who wear a wrist phone perhaps
having it visible will be high priority. I expect they won't care
what we think.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Beginnersmind

I like the fun aspects of the smart watches. I like the idea of being able to change the format of the time display, have all sorts of customizable watch complications and maybe play music and do other app type things. I wish they didn't have to sync with a smart phone because I don't have one. Why can't they just sync up with the computer once a day? I would get one then. A totally customizable watch would be cool!


----------



## rationaltime

Beginnersmind said:


> I like the fun aspects of the smart watches. I like the idea of being able to change the format of the time display, have all sorts of customizable watch complications and maybe play music and do other app type things. I wish they didn't have to sync with a smart phone because I don't have one. Why can't they just sync up with the computer once a day? I would get one then. A totally customizable watch would be cool!


The wrist phones are or will be standalone devices that communicate with the network,
no other phone required.

Many of the other smart watches should be able to communicate with a computer that
supports Bluetooth and the correct drivers. I don't know about once a day, but some
of these smart watches should be able to communicate with an Apple iPad or Android
device with similar functionality. I don't know the details, but I think what you have
requested here should be coming.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ManMachine

The current watch/clock face apps really suck. With Android wear coming, I expect people's creative juices will start flowing and we will get tons of cool looking watch faces; no more mods need. The style will be in the case and watch straps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

